# How to store your mill tools



## ksor (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to store my mill tools up against a wall. Would you like to share some ideas and maybe pictures with me ?


----------



## ferdie (Aug 27, 2009)

ksor  said:
			
		

> I want to store my mill tools up against a wall. Would you like to share some ideas and maybe pictures with me ?


   The best way for me. a 5 cm by 5cm by convenient length foryou.

  Make a couple of square, or drill the ends if you can mount on the wall, or side of a shelf.

  drill holes of different depth, an just mount them,The advatage you can mark the size of the

  cutter in the front, and you notice when one is missing. 

  all the best.


----------



## ferdie (Aug 27, 2009)

ferdie  said:
			
		

> The best way for me is a piece of timber, a 5 cm by 5cm by convenient length for you.
> 
> I bevel mine so i can see the face, with the diameter in front of each.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Neill (Aug 27, 2009)

Made this up about 5 years ago using some rough/scrap plywood from an old packing case.
It's a couple of feet behind me when I'm using the Bridgy, and pretty much perfect for me.


















Peter


----------



## ksor (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks - I think I´ll try to evolve this and check it out - thanks again !


----------



## BMyers (Aug 27, 2009)

more important, let's see that calendar


----------



## PhillyVa (Aug 27, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> more important, let's see that calendar



42 and still think'n with the little one Rof} :-*

Philly


----------



## BMyers (Aug 27, 2009)

PhillyVa  said:
			
		

> 42 and still think'n with the little one Rof} :-*
> 
> Philly


diversity is the spice of life. 
If tooling excites you that's ok too


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw, man... I didn't notice the calendar until you mentioned it. Guess I'm getting old. :-\


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 27, 2009)

This is the RHS of my mill, almost everything that is needed can be squeezed into a few holes, and a few tacks along the edge take care of most other bits. Small cutters up to 10mm are in the rack at the bottom.






The LHS where all bits that are not used as often are situated, R8 collets, larger cutters etc. This area is still not finished, since this was taken, more shelves have been fitted around the back of the mill.







Blogs


----------



## reggie98 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just a general observation on home shops and tool storage. Why must it be out, unprotected and as if on display? I don't use my mill or lathe 8 hours a day, 5 days a week. Other than the wrenches used for adjustment, etc., I prefer most of my tooling to be in drawers or cabinets, protected from dust, moisture and the possibility of being knocked onto the floor. Even the collet tray mounted on the back of a Bridgeport, collects stray chips. Take the tooling out, use it, remove it, wipe it clean, return it to safe storage.


----------



## Maryak (Sep 1, 2009)

reggie98  said:
			
		

> Just a general observation on home shops and tool storage. Why must it be out, unprotected and as if on display? I don't use my mill or lathe 8 hours a day, 5 days a week. Other than the wrenches used for adjustment, etc., I prefer most of my tooling to be in drawers or cabinets, protected from dust, moisture and the possibility of being knocked onto the floor. Even the collet tray mounted on the back of a Bridgeport, collects stray chips. Take the tooling out, use it, remove it, wipe it clean, return it to safe storage.



We all have different ways of organising or disorganising our shops and work in our comfort zone. IMHO there is no right or wrong way just your way.

Let's not start a diatribe of my way or the highway.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 1, 2009)

ferdie! Welcome to the forum.
Go to the Welcome thread and introduce yourself.
Everyone would like to know more about you.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 2, 2009)

I would just like to answer Reggie98's query.

If you have a large workshop, then fine, use roll around trolleys etc. But when you have limited floor space (and I definitely do) then the only way to store the tooling is on vertical floors (the walls).

When you do spend a lot of time in the shop, having the tool to hand can save enormous amounts of time and effort. I have to work using a high stool on castors, the old legs gave way recently (mine, not the stool's), and just by scooting 12" from my normal machining position, I have exactly the right tool I want at my fingertips. That is the system I use, tools that are used on the lathe tailstock go on a rack within very easy reach at the back of the tailstock, the same for the headstock. Without doing it that way, I just couldn't work in my shop for any length of time, I would be worn out before the job was finished.

I do have the luxury of one 3ft wide kitchen cabinet (it doubles up as a workbench), and that is reserved for my precision tooling, the tooling is brought out at the beginning of a job and replaced when finished.

As Bob says, 



> We all have different ways of organising or disorganising our shops and work in our comfort zone.



Blogs


----------



## Foozer (Sep 2, 2009)

Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> This is the RHS of my mill, almost everything that is needed can be squeezed into a few holes, and a few tacks along the edge take care of most other bits. Small cutters up to 10mm are in the rack at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two things in this shot of note

Fire Extinguisher The ONE item every shop should have

Your right handed, 

Robert


----------



## reggie98 (Sep 2, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> We all have different ways of organising or disorganising our shops and work in our comfort zone. IMHO there is no right or wrong way just your way.
> 
> Let's not start a diatribe of my way or the highway.
> 
> ...


That certainly wasn't my intention. Like I said, an observation. It has just as much bearing in a home shop as it does in a production shop. I was hoping that my comment about swarf and dirt collecting on the tooling, might generate some real discussion about the subject. It's why some R8 collet racks have a flip down lid, to keep the tooling clean. There are better ways, no need to moderate this topic into oblivion.


----------



## Peter Neill (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll second what Blogs said. 
I don't have a leg problem (yet!), but I can turn around and reach 2 feet behind me and get the tool I want.
Reamers and milling cutters are a different proposition however, and always get popped back in their plastic case after a clean, to protect the cutting edges. 
End mills occasionally get left in the collet on the rack for use again shortly.

Peter


(Edited after my slap on the wrist.)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 3, 2009)

The goal of this forum is to share ideas. Show us what works for you . If you like something tell others. If you do do not like an ideas do not use it but there is no need to put down others ideas. 
Tin


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 3, 2009)

Foozer,

You are nearly right, most of the heavy stuff is to the left, I'm a bit clapped out, so not only have the legs gone, but almost the right arm as well.

With reference to the fire extinguisher. The ideal is to have two, one at the bottom of the shop and one near the door as I have it. But if you only have one, near the door is best. If you are inside, you get to the door and out, and if it is safe to do so, come back in to put the flames out, the extinguisher is so that you have it to hand as you enter.

It is always best if you have an emergency way out as well. It is all well and good having security bars on all windows, but what happens when you are trapped inside and can't get to your normal exit. Maybe make them so that they can be broken free from the inside, snatch out pins come to mind.

Also you should look at a fire blanket, so that you can wrap it around yourself to make your getaway. Those precious few seconds can make all the difference.

Safety should always be a priority when it comes to a choice between buying tooling and safety equipment.

I just wonder how many people have said it would never happen to them.

The boneyards are full of 'em.


Blogs


----------



## Holescreek (Sep 6, 2009)

I found that a little 20 gauge sheet metal, plasma cutter, brake, and a spot welder make tool storage pretty simple. :big:


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 6, 2009)

Holescreek,

Not milling tools storage, but your showing the QCTP holders has reminded me, and it might come in useful for someone who has a few more than normal.

Those piston type toolholders can be a real PITA when come come to get them into some semblance of order, all different shapes, sizes and lengths.

About 6 months ago I came up with a very cheap system for storing them on the wall, and you can knock up a new rack whenever you get a few more holders.

As I said, I have been using it for the last six months and found it has no vices, and is perfect for what I needed to do.

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1029.0


Blogs


----------



## shred (Sep 6, 2009)

I copied Bogs design not long after seeing his. It works well. No worries about length and you can instantly see what's on the holder. Dead easy to make as well.


----------



## steamer (Sep 6, 2009)

That' the simpliest way to store tool holders I've seen.....I'll have to do that I suppose...Thanks Blogs...now I have another project! ;D

Dave


----------



## ksor (Sep 7, 2009)

Blogwitch: You'r right - not the lathe tools - but anyway your design is a good one, and I'll remember when I finishes my QCTP for my old Stanko lathe.

Best regards
KSor, Denmark


----------



## shred (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's a photo of my setup; a little cruder than the Blogster, but it works for me:







BTW, if you don't stop your lathe when switching tools, this is a bad place for them!

For end mills, the loose ones I keep those in plastic ammunition boxes. To believe the media, the streets here are awash in such things, but I've found I generally have to go buy them at a sporting goods store.






The box on the left is for 9mm ammunition and works great for 3/8" shank tools. The one on the right I use for 1/2" shank tools (though it looks a few 3/8"s have snuck in) originally held .50 AE. .45 boxes would work as well (and are much easier to locate), but this one has a nice spacing to it and was free from a friend.

It may take considerable asking-around to find such things in other countries..


----------



## ksor (Sep 8, 2009)

Shred:
Oh ... no in Denmark you nearly go to prison for posessing such things - you could be a terrorist !

... but thanks anyway - I got the idea.


----------



## shred (Sep 10, 2009)

ksor  said:
			
		

> Shred:
> Oh ... no in Denmark you nearly go to prison for posessing such things - you could be a terrorist !
> 
> ... but thanks anyway - I got the idea.


Actually there's a neat shooting range in Denmark-- in the air raid tunnels under one of the cities-- right in town and no chance of a bullet going the wrong place... I forget where exactly. 

Anyway, I'm sure there's something else that comes in similar containers if ammo boxes are hard to come by.


----------



## robbieknobbie (Nov 12, 2009)

Having worked in a couple job shops when I was younger (and now my work has me visiting them too), I think that storing a lot of tools out in the open is pretty standard. The Kaizan/Lean folks insist that anything you need for a job be right at hand, and the old timers I've worked with always seem to have special racks, jigs and holders devised for every little nicknack they've accumulated over the years.

I'm not advocating one way as being better than any other - do what fits you best - but I certainly wouldn't think twice to see a shop with collets set in racks out in the open, cutters arrayed accross any flat surface, and extra-long drill bits neatly standing up in a holder arranged by size... it's what I've seen a hundred times since my first after-school job!


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 12, 2009)

Ammo boxes? Ammo boxes! ammo boxes...

DOH! 

I can't believe how many endmill organizers I have thrown away thoughtlessly over the years. I must mend my evil ways!

Meanwhile, I use this organizer for my mill cutters:






Kind of a lousy piccy, but it's the only one I have at the moment. The little round bins are pencil holders. Handy!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## shred (Nov 12, 2009)

I like the pencil/tool bins; great idea there for all those loose tools that otherwise gather around and pile up. I have several blocks and stands for various tools and collets. Never can have enough tool blocks. Super easy to make with a CNC and the Mach bolt pattern wizards. 

Frank Ford has a neat tip for making nice ones on a manual machine-- start in one corner of a somewhat oversize bit of material, move over the hole spacing you want until you get the right number in and then do the rest of the rows. Trim off the excess to make it look like you carefully laid it all out.


----------

